# Hello-hello



## water (Apr 26, 2005)

Hello all you martial artists. 

 my martial arts exp - about a year and a half of shotokan, couple of months of aikido, and now slightly over 2 and a half years of Wing Tsun.

 my views of martial arts and martial artists...
 as far as style goes. It's not about the style. How good you get depends on three main things - regardless of what you are looking for in martial arts (health, fighting skills, confidence, whatever else) -
 1. How good is your teacher (meaning how well he knows what they're teaching and how good he is at teaching it)
 2. How good of a student you are (meaning how much effort and thought you put into study)
 3. How smart the style you're learning is.

 you can benefit from a good teacher, if you're a good student, you can benefit from a good style, if you have a good teacher, and you can benefit from being a good student if you have a good teacher who knows why the style he teaches is good...
 thus, all martial artists are compared (in tournaments etc) more as people and fighters rather then representatives of their styles.

 so, to conclude this intro, i wish you all have all three of the needed components and have lots of fun doing what you're doing!


 p.s.
 no self-praise meant by name, it's a nick i've used since before studying any martial arts, taken from bruce lee's interview and thought of as a way of looking at life...


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 26, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to MartialTalk.  How are you finding Wing Tsun?  

 Enjoy the boards!


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 26, 2005)

Hello-hello... Don't know why you say good bye when I say hello! (beatles  ) 
Welcome to MT... you're gonna get serious discussions and advice and a few others are gonna me smarmy/smart-alecky remarks. But it's all good and it's all in fun. 

Use the search engine to seek out prior posts about any questions...  

Looking forward to discussion with ya.

 :asian:


----------



## MJS (Apr 26, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! :ultracool   Feel free to look around and please ask any questions you may have!

Mike


----------



## masherdong (Apr 26, 2005)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## rmcpeek (Apr 26, 2005)

Hello!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 26, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 26, 2005)

Hello, Hello-hello, just wanted to drop you a line to say hello!


----------



## water (Apr 26, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Greetings and welcome to MartialTalk.  How are you finding Wing Tsun?
> 
> Enjoy the boards!


 Wing Tsun - the best thing I've ever tried. I like it better then shotokan, because it is less workout (i'm a lazy kind of guy) and it seems more whole system (covering better the subject). I like it better, then aikido*, because it's more aggressive and seems to be effective faster. and, i like it better then wing chun** because it seems to have much better teaching structure and way more through reasoning. so, if you happen to be in sf bay area - indulge yourself, come check out what is wt about in one of our classes.


*my aikido impression is based on just a few months of training, so i may be wrong
**ask me and i'll tell you, how and why (to my knowledge) the names of wt and wc went apart


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 3, 2005)

water said:
			
		

> Hello all you martial artists.
> 
> my martial arts exp - about a year and a half of shotokan, couple of months of aikido, and now slightly over 2 and a half years of Wing Tsun.
> 
> ...


Welcome to a *good* forum. *Good* golly, there is a lot of *good* in your post. Looking forward to see *good* posts from you. Its all *good*. Have a *good* day.


----------



## Satt (May 3, 2005)

Welcome to MT!!! Have fun posting!!! :enguard:


----------

